# Question for the mechanics and 'car wise' people



## Kitah (Jul 23, 2011)

I recently came to Brisbane for some uni placement. I needed to buy a new car (my old commodore in Townsville has a head gasket issue...) and I found one down here- a 2000 Mitsubishi Magna Solara with 202000km (I don't have a big budget). My father checked it out and rekoned it was pretty good for my budget, so I'm going back on Tuesday to get it, and on Friday or Saturday I'm going to drive it up to Townsville. 

What I'm not sure about is the timing belt. I'll see if it has logbooks on Tuesday, to see when it was last changed. If there is no evidence of when it was last changed, would it be ideal to get the belt changed prior to driving to Townsville? I read that if they bust, it can really bugger up your engine and result in very costly repairs.

So some questions
- If there isn't a recent timing belt change (i.e. if it was changed over 90,000km ago or there is no time as to when it was last changed) should I get it changed before I go back to Townsville?
- Approximately how much does it cost to get a timing belt changed in one of these cars
- Can anyone recommend a good mechanic that is reasonably priced in the south brisbane type area? 

Thanks


----------



## hector (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi, if there is no record take to a mechanic(dont know any in brisbane) and they can pull a cover off and check for condition. If ur going to keep the car and got the money to fix it, to be on the safe side i would recommend getting it done. Im a forklift mechanic so cant give u price but the belts arnt that pricey its usually the labour that puts the price up especially if its a v6. hope this helps matt.


----------



## Tildy (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, the belt kits don't usually cost that much but they take a bit of time cause even after they put them on they have to fiddle around with it to get the timing right or your whole engine doesnt run so good. Labour will be your main cost. I had a timing belt break in my car and it cost me about $400 for labour (I supplied them with the kit) but that was in quite an old car (89) (I was lucky because the belt didnt take out my engine on the way out due to the fact that it was an older engine design). I wouldn't know how much for a newer mitsubishi. I would get out the yellow pages and ring around all the places in your area and get quotes. They shouldnt need to look at the car if u can tell them enough about your engine and car.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 23, 2011)

I just changed a timing belt in a pajero and we charged them $450 because it was fiddely take the car to a mechanic and ask them they should be able to have a quick Squizy.


----------



## Kitah (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome thanks. I had been reading random peoples posts on other forums and they were saying it cost around $800 so I was getting a bit concerned! If theres no histry of it being done, I'll get it done before I drive to Tville I think. I'm probably going to leave on Friday night to start the drive, I don't need my new car breaking down in the early hours of the morning! 

Thanks guys


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 23, 2011)

As it sounds like you are already aware, a belt should be done every 100000km. Its preventative maintainence, so i would think that it would be fine being that its only just over the 200k mark. I guess it depends on whether the 100k one was done though and at what point. If it was me, unless it was running poorly, then i would do the drive and have it all sussed out on return to your regular mechanic that you can trust. 

As for cost, i had one done in my '02 Magna (3.5 V6) and was initially quoted $700. The issue with them is they are front wheel drive so the motor is mounted differently which creates access issues. In saying that, i ended up taking it to another mechanic that im friendly with and had it done for $350. If you are going to have it done before the drive, then i would call a few places and get some quotes. They will be able to give you a rough idea over the phone. Make allowances for other things that might need doing when they start pulling things off though.


----------



## Tildy (Jul 23, 2011)

Definately ring around and get quotes because I have had mechanics try to sting me $1000 for a timing belt before and no offence to mechanics, not trying to be sexist but Im sure it was because I'm a girl and I look kinda young still. They were really condescending to me everytime I asked a question like I didnt have a brain in my head and didnt even know what and where a timing belt was. Just watch out for them and mention to them when you get there that you rang them and they quoted you $....... and you don't have alot of money so if it's going to be more they better tell you ahead of time or you wont be able to pay them. They don't always get the concept that people dont always have thousands of dollars just lying in thier bank accounts to pay mechanics.


----------



## Kitah (Jul 23, 2011)

Rightio. I'll see what the logbooks say I think... I like and very much trust my mechanic in Townsville- they are superb, don't rip you off, only do what you ask/what needs doing, and they're priced well. I've been using them for years now. If I it seems safe to drive to Townsville I might take it up, or I might ring around Brissie and see. I also just remembered my mother is friends with a mechanic that deals with automatics in particular... so maybe I can get him to take a look and recommend what I should do.

Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 24, 2011)

Just a thought, ecotec engines are cheap as chips. You could chuck one in your commo and flog the mitsubishi. It's what I would do if I was going to be driving to townsville and back all the time. The commo is much more suited to highway KM's, and if you want something that will do it even easier, get an i6 falcon, there is a reason why taxi's are usually fords, and they are able to wind the odo over (1 million km's).

If you DID decide to fix your current ecotec in the future, just remember it's a V6, so both head gaskets should be changed.

Good luck.


----------



## dangles (Jul 24, 2011)

spent quite a few years in the motor trade, timing belt replacement on a v6 magna should be 400 tops. When i was at toyota they were doing them for 195 fitted(for all vehicles) when done as part of a service. One other thing whilst getting the t-belt done is to have the cam and crank seals replaced. At 200k they will be getting hard and possibly leaking oil. Contaminants(oil/coolant etc) will degrade t-belts and they may fail prematurely.

KR, i have repaired heaps of commodores with head issues and only replaced the side thats been stuffed. Most of these i have repaired have been friends cars and have done 100k+ since repairs. Also seen plenty of manifold gaskets diagnosed as head gaskets due to oil/water mixing


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 24, 2011)

Fair enough mate, and I'm sure it would work. I'm just one for a bit of preventative maintenance. If I replace the a chain, both sprockets get done, too.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 24, 2011)

Whatever you decide ... Safe trip Kitah


----------



## Kitah (Jul 24, 2011)

Kawasakirider, admittedly the commodore is in pretty bad condition- it also has many many other problems, and the car just isn't worth fixing... That and I've already put the deposit on the mitsubishi- I just have to wait till tuesday to pick it up, because the caryard needs to get it registered etc. 

And thanks for that Dangles, thats making me feel somewhat more relieved 

And thanks Bredlislave, will do


----------



## Ambush (Jul 24, 2011)

Magna and that many K's.. DON'T DO IT!!


----------



## wranga (Jul 24, 2011)

as Ambush said


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 24, 2011)

I've honestly got to agree... 

If you want something that can handle high KM's, can be had for relatively cheap, is comfortable and will do the trip to townsville and back with ease, look at an AU falcon.


----------



## Ambush (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes Au Falcon. or Toyota. Hi-Ace I wish I still had.


----------



## Kitah (Jul 24, 2011)

It shouldn't actually be doing too many K's- I've just gotta get it to Townsville once, and thats it- so its about 1500km I think it is. Admittedly it is now too late to get anything else anyway- I've signed the contracts, so the car is essentially mine now. Its only got to last until I finish my degree (November) and start working, then I can build up the fund quite quickly to buy something newer and with less km's. I do understand your logic though, and do appreciate your input!


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jul 24, 2011)

If its not recorded in log book or receipts and there is no sticker in the engine bay indicating when it was changed then I would recommend changing it before the big trip. You CANNOT tell the condition or age of a timing belt visually and anyone who tells you they can is full of s__t. We change them regulary at work and have seen belts around the 100,000km mark still look like they were fitted last week (these are in cars that we have serviced for years and can account for the history). Best to do it as a timing belt kit rather than a belt. Kit contains cam/crank seals idlers and depending on the kit an adjuster. Bare in mind if a seal leaks oil - oil deteriorates rubber, wrecking the belt. The tensioner though it is o.k. at time of replacing belt can fail without notice being that its been in the car for quite some kilometers. I saw a post for the job being $400 tops. I don't know what era that mechanic worked in but if you do it as a kit it will cost more than that. Another thing to prepare for, the water pump might be located in the timing belt area and could need replacing when they get behind the timing cover. (I'm not a mechanic, I do invoicing and parts interpreter for a mechanics shop so I cannot give you a definite on the water pump side of the magna engine). We did a magna 3.5l v6 timing belt kit and I can guarantee that we didn't rip the customer off and that it well and truly exceeded $400. Id say the mechanic that quoted $700 has put a fair estimate to do the job properly. Ask him for a break down of the job and if your still in doubt price a timing belt kit with adjuster from your local auto parts store. Factor in labour and if it involves the water pump adding inhibitor. Hope this info helps.


----------



## Tildy (Jul 24, 2011)

apprenticegnome said:


> I saw a post for the job being $400 tops. I don't know what era that mechanic worked in but if you do it as a kit it will cost more than that.


 It only cost me that much because I bought the kit myself and the layout of the engine was really simple so it wasnt alot of mucking about for them. It was a really old car. The next time those same mechanics charged me $1000 for a much newer car for the belt kit change. The $800 they quoted me seemed like a fair ammount it was only after they did the job and I told them I only had what they quoted me that I found out I was being charged $1000.


----------



## dangles (Jul 25, 2011)

apprenticegnome said:


> If its not recorded in log book or receipts and there is no sticker in the engine bay indicating when it was changed then I would recommend changing it before the big trip. You CANNOT tell the condition or age of a timing belt visually and anyone who tells you they can is full of s__t. We change them regulary at work and have seen belts around the 100,000km mark still look like they were fitted last week (these are in cars that we have serviced for years and can account for the history). Best to do it as a timing belt kit rather than a belt. Kit contains cam/crank seals idlers and depending on the kit an adjuster. Bare in mind if a seal leaks oil - oil deteriorates rubber, wrecking the belt. The tensioner though it is o.k. at time of replacing belt can fail without notice being that its been in the car for quite some kilometers. I saw a post for the job being $400 tops. I don't know what era that mechanic worked in but if you do it as a kit it will cost more than that. Another thing to prepare for, the water pump might be located in the timing belt area and could need replacing when they get behind the timing cover. (I'm not a mechanic, I do invoicing and parts interpreter for a mechanics shop so I cannot give you a definite on the water pump side of the magna engine). We did a magna 3.5l v6 timing belt kit and I can guarantee that we didn't rip the customer off and that it well and truly exceeded $400. Id say the mechanic that quoted $700 has put a fair estimate to do the job properly. Ask him for a break down of the job and if your still in doubt price a timing belt kit with adjuster from your local auto parts store. Factor in labour and if it involves the water pump adding inhibitor. Hope this info helps.


from your own logic even a new tensioner could fail at any time given it looks ok at the time of belt replacement. Most car tensioners are just a bearing mounted to a bracket then a big spring. It really isnt hard to check these. if the bearing isnt noisey or have sideways play then it will be fine. Are you quoting genuine prices or aftermarket? Can get aftermarket belts/seals for under $100 which are of oem quality. I'm from the era of quality work for a reasonable price by using quality aftermarket parts rather than super inflated genuine products. Even when i worked at a dealership you would be surprised at the difference in price you could do a job for using aftermarket parts. Hell i to do t-belt and seals in my garage for $200 and longest one has taken me 2 hours.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jul 25, 2011)

A magna v6 timing belt kit will take longer than 2 hours and can also be verified using Boyces Automotive times guide, Repco times guide and Rellin times guide. There are quite a few timing belts that are 3.5hrs upwards and fairly involved to do. The prices were for Dayco (extremely well known aftermarket brand), alternatively you can check the prices of Gates and Bosch. The tensioner in the v6 from memory is Hydraulic so the seals in the tensioner and spring have extensive wear and are in the best interests to replace, you cannot look at a hydraulic tensioner and safely say it will be fine for the next 10,000kms let alone making the next 100,000. Im not knocking the era you come from but a lot has changed with the complexity of engines and pricing.


----------

